# Προστακτική αορίστου (-ήσου)



## fifini (Nov 21, 2015)

Καλημέρα σας! Τα ρήματα που τελειώνουν σε -μαι ή -ιέμαι στην προστακτική παίρνουν πάντα την κατάληξη -ήσου;
Δλδ : το ρήμα *Κοιμάμαι* στην προστακτική θα γίνει *Κοιμήσου* ή επειδή μπορεί να προέρχεται από το ρήμα *Κοιμίζω* , *Κοιμίζομαι *, γίνεται και *Κοιμίσου*;
Το *Δανείζομαι *, ας πούμε, λογικά κρατάει το -ει- και γίνεται *Δανείσου*.
Γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιον κανόνα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Η προστακτική αορίστου του _κοιμίζω_ είναι _*κοίμισε*_ (_Κοίμισε τα παιδιά και έλα να με βρεις_). Κανόνα δεν θυμάμαι, πέρα από τα προφανή: -ι- στα ρήματα σε -ίζω, -υ- στα σε -ύζω (_διάλυσέ τα όλα_) κ.ο.κ.


----------



## fifini (Nov 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Η προστακτική αορίστου του _κοιμίζω_ είναι _*κοίμισε*_ (_Κοίμισε τα παιδιά και έλα να με βρεις_). Κανόνα δεν θυμάμαι, πέρα από τα προφανή: -ι- στα ρήματα σε -ίζω, -υ- στα σε -ύζω (_διάλυσέ τα όλα_) κ.ο.κ.



Οκ. Ευχαριστώ. Αναφέρομαι κυρίως στα ρήματα της παθητικής φωνής. Απ ό,τι διαπιστώνω ,ισχύουν οι ίδιοι κανόνες όπως και στα ρήματα της ενεργητικής φωνής


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2015)

Ναι. 

συλλογίζομαι > συλλογίσου
δανείζομαι > δανείσου
διαλύομαι > διαλύσου
τραβιέμαι > τραβήξου


Κάνε μια βόλτα κι από εδώ:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/rimatiko/general.html

Στους πίνακες κλιτικών παραδειγμάτων στο αριστερό πλαίσιο (όχι στο κεντρικό), μπορείς να κοιτάξεις μία μία τις κατηγορίες από τον πίνακα 1 έως τον 12 και να δεις τις διαφορές στις προστακτικές αορίστου της παθητικής (περίπου 6η σειρά στον πίνακα της παθητικής).


----------



## fifini (Nov 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ναι.
> 
> συλλογίζομαι > συλλογίσου
> δανείζομαι > δανείσου
> ...



Αν θες, έλεγξε πάλι τον σύνδεσμο που έδωσες. Δεν πρέπει να Είναι Ο σωστός. Σε ευχαριστώ Πολύ


----------



## daeman (Nov 22, 2015)

fifini said:


> Αν θες, έλεγξε πάλι τον σύνδεσμο που έδωσες. Δεν πρέπει να Είναι Ο σωστός. ...



Σωστός είναι ο σύνδεσμος. Αν πατήσεις αριστερά στο ΠΙΝΑΚΕΣ ΚΛΙΤΙΚΩΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΩΝ και μετά στο Ρηματικό Σύστημα που εμφανίζεται, βρίσκεις τα κλιτικά πρότυπα ρημάτων όπως είναι κατηγοριοποιημένα στο ΛΚΝ, όπου μπορείς να δεις την κλίση τους, με την προστακτική στην 6η σειρά. 

Δες την οθονιά που πήρα μόλις τώρα, αφού πήγα στην Πύλη πατώντας στο λίνκι του Νίκελ, για το Ρ12 όπου ανήκει το _κοιμάμαι_:


----------



## fifini (Nov 22, 2015)

Σωστό ήταν το λινκ,όντως, απλά έπρεπε να διαλέξω τα ελληνικά πάνω δεξιά. Ευχαριστώ και bookmark το link όπως και δήποτε!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2015)

Άρα, η προστακτική του είναι προφανώς "κοιμήσου". Επειδή λίγο πιο πάνω έμεινα με την εντύπωση ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι "κοιμίσου" και απόρησα. 

Δεν βρήκα σε ποιο κλιτικό πρότυπο ανήκει το "καθίζω/κάθομαι". Ή δεν υπάρχει κλιτικό πρότυπο επειδή δεν υπάρχει κανένα άλλο ρήμα που να κλίνεται με όμοιο τρόπο;


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν βρήκα σε ποιο κλιτικό πρότυπο ανήκει το "καθίζω/κάθομαι". Ή δεν υπάρχει κλιτικό πρότυπο επειδή δεν υπάρχει κανένα άλλο ρήμα που να κλίνεται με όμοιο τρόπο;



Το _κάθομαι_ χρησιμοποιεί τον αόριστο του _καθίζω_, _κάθισα_, προστακτική _κάθισε_. Το *_κάθησα_ θεωρείται λάθος.

Όταν δεν βλέπεις κλιτικό πρότυπο, είναι για το λόγο που είπες.


----------

